# New mini....bred for mini mule! :)



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So this is my newest addition!! Her name is Tricksy....She should be due anytime! And she is bred for a mini mule!! YAY!! :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is so stinkin' cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

ADLFKDJDOIEDAOE

I LOVE MINI MULES. WOOO
MUST SHARE PICTURES WHEN ITS BORN!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou ladies!!! I can't wait for that baby to be born!!! And you will most definitly get pics!!!

The best part! I traded a doe for her! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

CUTE!!  Congrats! What color was the mini donkey? Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

uuummm Ill see if I can get a pic, but he wasn't gray. He was a ways away, but pretty sure he was a redish brown.  I sooooo can't wait!! :stars:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

WOOHOO! Mules and donks and awesome! We hope to breed Zumba before we geld him for a mini mule. We haven't adopted a mare yet so he has time to grow. He's only about a month old right now. Can't wait to see your little baby!

Gina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...she's too cute to be a momma to be!  

Can't wait to meet her baby :leap: Congrats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Thank you!! I'm soooooo excited!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the baby!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks!!! Me too I can hardly wAit  Not having a breed date is killing me though!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Do we have a baby yet?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:sigh: no not yet.......I figure the latest date should be Jan. 8th. I REALLY hope she is bred! Seems like her bag is developing? She's getting a nice handful just in front of it. Not nice and plump yet? I'll keep checkin her though!
Hponing sooner rather than later! It's gettin cold!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute....... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope she goes soon! ray: Funny this is, I think goats get a bigger udder than horses :roll: What are you hoping for, a boy or a girl? :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Would like a Jenny/mare?? Not sure what you call a mule. That way I don't have to worry about gelding! :wink:


----------

